# Hell's Kitchen Italia. Dal 17 Aprile 2014. Sky Uno. Con Cracco.



## admin (16 Aprile 2014)

Domani, Giovedì 17 Aprile 2014, inizierà Hell's Kitchen Italia, il format reso celebre da Gordon Ramsay. Nella versione nostrana, il protagonista sarà lo Chef Carlo Cracco.

Il programma andrà in onda su Sky Uno HD in prima serata. Le puntate, in totale, saranno 8. 

Due squadre (8 uomini contro 8 donne), gente che già cucina per mestiere, chiamata sia a sfamare 70 ospiti, tra cui cuochi di grido e celebrità, sia a convivere accanto al ristorante. Cracco li eliminerà uno dopo l’altro, il vincitore firmerà un contratto di 6 mesi da executive chef in un resort in Sardegna. Cracco racconta"Ramsay è più cattivo, io provo a vendermi. Ed è facile, mi inc... davvero. Nelle 2 ore in cui in un vero ristorante si fa servizio succede di tutto e non conta se sei uomo o donna, ma essere pronti e senza ansia".


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Aprile 2014)

Gli darò una possibilità,spero solo di non assistere ad una mega recita di Cracco per assomigliare a Gordon.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Gli darò una possibilità,spero solo di non assistere ad una mega recita di Cracco per assomigliare a Gordon.



Già in quelle poche sceneggiate a Masterchef ha dimostrato di avere doti da attore alquanto limitate.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Aprile 2014)

già dalle pubblicità mi sembra un po' troppo attore, vedremo

spero che cracco faccia come cannavacciulo in cucine da incubo, ovvero non imitando per niente ramsay


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Aprile 2014)

Cracco  
Seguirò il programma con immenso piacere.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Aprile 2014)

la prima puntata mi faceva pensare a una tamarrata di serie, ma poi la seconda è stata molto meglio


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Aprile 2014)

C'è del fanservice,ma niente di drammatico.Godibile.


----------



## Ale (18 Aprile 2014)

lo seguo perche mi sono fissato con questi programmi ma cracco non è uno showman e si vede..


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Aprile 2014)

Ho visto la prima puntata e mi è piaciuta, forse Cracco recita un pò troppo, ma non credo che il suo carattere si discosti tanto da quello che vediamo in TV.


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Aprile 2014)

Ah, e inoltre durante questa prima stagione mi aspetto pure la presenza di Gordon Ramsay.


----------

